# Microbes Live Wallpaper



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been unable to find a working version of the Microbes wallpaper, and was wondering if anybody had a working version they'd share? Any version I have been able to get fails to work. It shows up fine in the list, but when I select it, the LWP seems to force close or have some other issue. The screen refreshes at a short interval, but the preview never actually loads. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

SirOmair said:


> I have been unable to find a working version of the Microbes wallpaper, and was wondering if anybody had a working version they'd share? Any version I have been able to get fails to work. It shows up fine in the list, but when I select it, the LWP seems to force close or have some other issue. The screen refreshes at a short interval, but the preview never actually loads. Thanks in advance.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7GU7Q3AW


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

nevertells said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7GU7Q3AW


please another link...


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

tusman said:


> please another link...


lol, afraid the US government is going to come after you?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tusman said:


> please another link...


Do you know how to use Google or Bing or Yahoo?


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

I've tried searching for it and found links to several Android sites, XDA, and haven't found a version that doesn't have the issue I described.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Do you know how to use Google or Bing or Yahoo?


yes, and you?
why you add this link if we can find from google, bing or yahoo? be gentle please.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> lol, afraid the US government is going to come after you?


no, but link isnt working. lol


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tusman said:


> yes, and you?
> why you add this link if we can find from google, bing or yahoo? be gentle please.


Sorry if the link did not work. You job is to be proactive and search for a link that does work and not ask for people to do the work for you. And I was not being mean, I was asking you a simple question that hinted that you need to help yourself, that is what those search engines are for.


----------

